# skipjack at greenup



## MagnumLab (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw guys catching skipjack on Saturday, sometimes two at once. They were from Dayton. Some whites and a few decent hybrids. No biggies.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The biggies were later in the evening


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't see many hybrids or whites being caught. But the skipjack were all big! I caught the biggest skipjack I've ever seen. Was close to 4 Ibs.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I stopped up at the dam with my son yesterday to watch and they were catching some of the biggest skipjack I've ever seen almost every cast.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Is the dam flooded bad right now? Thinkin about making a trip down there but I dont know how high it is


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the water is up but fishable only gone to raise 1 more foot by sat. night just fish closer to the shore when the water is up it pushes the bait fish close seen skipjack chasing shiners today 2ft or less from shore


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2

You can use that site to track the water level at Greenup.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link for the water level at Greenup. I travel from Cincinnati to fish there when I get the time. My question is, what water level range is going to be fishable at the dam. The last time I was there the water was very low, to the point where you could see the concrete platform by the turbine plant. When the water is that low, is that about 16 feet on the water gage? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No, when it's that low it's between 12 and 13. I fish it all the way up to 30 ft. Here's about 12 ft on the pad and you can see the rockpile, a hot spot with the water up now


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Daveo76! Well, sounds like I will be driving there tomorrow. Maybe see you out on the water. Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Thanks Daveo76! Well, sounds like I will be driving there tomorrow. Maybe see you out on the water. Thanks!


Streamhawk, and to the others who have taken the time to fish Greenup or Markland for that matter. You guys are great for putting the effort forth to fish dams with Hydro plants. You're getting a good jump at least figuring the water out for when they start production at Meldahl and should be ahead of the game a little. Not all power plants are the same but I commend you all (LMJ,Fallen513,Boonecreek, Creekwalker etc). I've made some great friends from downriver and you guys have the good habit of at least listening, watching and learning. You've seen how we can catch them close and catch them far away, high water, low water. We all (Look111, Fishercreekrick , Whitemw, Sluggojim, Drew) just love to see people catch some fish and I think you know you can get a little info from us. We have friends coming and fishing from Cincinnati, Dayton, Chillicothe, Columbus, Springfield, Jackson, Logan and from all over KY. and WV for anything from Wipers to Skipjacks and we still have a few fish. So thanks to all for your friendship


----------

